# CHANGING PORTRAITS Do you know how?



## sevena777 (May 14, 2008)

So I'm searching the internet for hours now and I can't seem to find the secret to CHANGING PORTRAITS. I have the software and ability to change old photos but I don't know how to set them in the frames so you see a different image as you walk by. Can anyone make a suggestion?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Do you mean Lenticular pictures?


----------



## bradbaum (Mar 19, 2008)

I remember seeing a how-to that you printed out your picture in stripes, one strip was one picture the next stripe was the alternate picture, and then back to the first picture and so on. then you folded the picture into a zig-zag and glued it on to a backing. 

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\ Folded picture
------------------------------------ Backing

The illusion was that when you looked at the picture as you entered the room it looked one way and as you left the room it looked another. The issue is that in the middle of the room you would see both in the stripped pattern. One way to fix this problem is to control the lighting on the picture. As the person get close to the center of the room turn the picture lighting off and then back on as they are almost ready to leave.

I would agree the lenticular ones are better though!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Not sure which ones are the "lenticular" pictures, but the ones you see in the store with the plastic front are basically the same as what bradbaum described, but on a micro scale. Each fold is so slim that from directly in front you see a much more subtle blend of the two pictures rather than two drastically different pictures. Each one of those tiny plastic lines on the picture is basically a fold of the paper that brad described.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

To eliminate someone from seeing both pictures when looking at the picture straight on you coud put something in front of the picture that would block the straight on view.....like a post/column


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

ahh thought that they were holograms now I see they are Lenticular pictures. 

This would be great to know how to do it...


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

reading more on this. I found from this site: That Texas Magazine - Articles

"..creates a haunted version of the image by manipulating a scan of the original photo using Adobe Photoshop. Both images are digitally cut into thin strips, stitched together (or interlaced) and printed on high quality paper. Finally, the lenticular lens is applied like a laminate over the composite image to create the shifting effect."

So, where do you get the Lenticular Lenses?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

A quick google search brought this up...
Lenticular Lenses Sets
But the prices! Ouch!


----------



## bradbaum (Mar 19, 2008)

The other way to do it - I think Disney used it in the original Haunted mansion is with the invisible UV paint. You would need to be a pretty good artist though, as you would have to paint the evil picture on top of the good picture. then when the UV lighting is turned on you see the evil picture.

This shows one of these:
DoomBuggies > Explore the history and marvel at the mystery of Disney's Haunted Mansion attractions!

I wonder if you could refill old empty printer ink cartridges with the UV paint and use your computer to print the picture in the UV paint?


----------



## FrightKnight (May 9, 2008)

Something else you can try is a technique they use in the Haunted mansion for the portrait over the fire place. They have a couple of slide projectors set up pointing at the same reprojection screen mounted on a picture frame. One projector's image will be showing on the screen while the other is ready but the light is turned down. The image is then cross-faded from one projected image to another.


----------



## FrightKnight (May 9, 2008)

You can find a better explanation here:

The Haunted Mansion - Secrets


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Wow..check out all the stuff you can do. Fully animated and 3d .. cool..

PhotoProjector Interlacing software


----------



## sevena777 (May 14, 2008)

After Hours of reearch I found the trik to Linticular Photos. I found software that mixes prints and a company that sells linticular plastic to overlay on the prints. As soon as i get more info I'll let you know.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

I think I have a solution to these images- morphing software.

The other link required either special lenses but using morphing software the image itself changes on your monitor in an avi or similar format. You could probably use dvdflick to convert it into a dvd file to play on your tv or projector.

Abrosoft FantaMorph - Photo Morphing Software for Creation of Morphing Pictures and Animations


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

My friend who has a photography studio is going to take pictures of us in our dressed up vampire glory and we wanted to figure out a way to do the morphing, so I'm really interested in what someone comes up with. Otherwise we are going to have multiple pictures of us down the hallway, sort of changing.


----------



## PappaSmurfPro (Nov 27, 2012)

There are Lenticular lenses available for free in large older projection televisions. As well as fresnel lenses and mirrors. It all comes in a large handy dandy wooden cabinet that can be turned into many useful props or a box to foam insulate and put you air compressor into to muffle its noise.


----------



## captpete (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought this vid for $23 on Black Friday. Can't beat the effect for the price. Rear projected on frames is how I plan to do it.
Projector and dvd player sold separately.

http://atmosfearfx.com/effects/unliving-portraits

Or try this one:
http://hi-rezdesigns.com/online_sto...main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=39

Pete


----------



## PappaSmurfPro (Nov 27, 2012)

The UnLiving Portraits were part of our Castle Nevermore haunt this year, and they went over great we projected them into 3 side by side frames about 40" high for each one. The resolution was great and we kept them on play all animations mode.
The only downside was to get them to this side we had to move the projector just over 20' away.
So this item became que line entertainment, and added to the castle story line.

I want a bunch of 12x18 lenticular changing pictures of our actors befor,e and after being put into full makeup for our haunt picture hallway. 
That way they will have a preview of who they are going to meet later on. 
Audio plays a bit about each picture and lights come up and go down on each in the hallway.
This controls the guest flow as the follow the light and are lulled into a false sense of security.
Except when the drop frame allows us to get a scare, 
or the painting on the lycra has a hand reach out of the painting for them, 
and we mustn't forget the hundreds of snap in frame paper prints that allow our actor to burst through the image with their hand or face. LOL!!


----------



## captpete (Sep 7, 2009)

PappaSmurfPro said:


> The UnLiving Portraits were part of our Castle Nevermore haunt this year, and they went over great we projected them into 3 side by side frames about 40" high for each one. The resolution was great and we kept them on play all animations mode.
> The only downside was to get them to this side we had to move the projector just over 20' away.
> So this item became que line entertainment, and added to the castle story line.
> 
> ...


A short throw projector is needed to reduce the throw distance.
Pete


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

A quick Google search turned up some invisible uv ink cartiges for Epson and HP...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Some cigarette company about 1958-9 used a large lenticular eye on their billboards that would "Wink" as you drove passed it.
Years later I saw one for sale in an antique mall for $75.00.
I saw one on the roof of a homemade stock car at a race at Rockford, Illinois when I was a kid, The winking looked Really Crazy zipping passed the grandstand that fast.
The ribs on the big eye lense were very large and deep.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

http://store.nexternal.com/vuethru/...tically-clear-adhesive-various-sizes-p22.aspx


----------

